# MSSQL Gleiche Werte zusammenfassen



## tequila slammer (10. August 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine Frequenzerfassungsdatenbank darin stehen Startzeit, Endzeit und der Wert.
Wie kann ich es nun erreichen, dass mir für gleiche Ergebnismengen bei Start- und Endzeit die Werte zusammenaddiert werden?

Beispiel:
Start, Ende, Wert
12:00, 12:30, 4
12:00, 12:30, 8
12:31, 13:00, 3

Die Ausgabe wäre:
12:00, 12:30, 12
12:31, 13:00, 3


----------



## chibisuke (11. August 2011)

sum() und group by:


```
SELECT start, end, SUM(wert) FROM table GROUP BY start,end
```


----------



## tequila slammer (12. August 2011)

Vielen Dank. Da habe wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen.


----------

